
PDFs are the Cheques of the 21st Century - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2016/07/pdfs-are-the-cheques-of-the-21st-century/
======
J_Darnley
LOL. I bet this guy would rather have 50 docx files. Oh, I see there is a size
comparison against plain text. However plain text also lacks his "semantic
markup" and "link to specific parts" requirements. If you wanted all these
features in a webpage (or webpages) just how complex would it become and how
much would it "bloat" the file size?

